# avatar photo



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't get a picture small enough to upload as my avatar. I resized the thing down to 70 pixels and dropped the quality down to where you can't even tell what it is and it's still too big. Anyone help? Or should I ditch the photo and try something else?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I would bet bigred if you were to pm and ask one of the *guys in green* (moderators), they could get it done for you or give you some options. Good luck! (I suck at that sort of thing too) :shock: :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

How does that one fit you? Not sure what you were after, but if you want to send me a PM I can try. Unless you just fall in love with the one I placed on there for you.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

oh man, no atv for me, too many bad experiences with yahoos just screaming around on them irritating me. I'll send a PM.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We could make this your avatar


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh man! why you gotta pick on me?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just figured since you didnt want an ATV, we could give you something that matched the name


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had to decide between the gum & ATC.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

While I appreciate your intentions, I must respectfully decline. I'm a 260 pound redhead, that's why I'm bigred. Used to be a 305 pound redhead, but I decided if I want to get up the mountain I better downsize.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I should have thought a little harder about that username


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't feel picked on. Bax* is a 6'3" red head. While not quite proportioned the same as you, I'm sure he meant no harm by it. If you find a pic you like, shoot me a PM. I'll take care of the sizing for you.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, I know he meant no harm, I can take a little ribbing. I actually have a pic of my dog that would be cool.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Heck, Im a red head and a step child!


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

:O--O: well here's to gingers. I think we'll get along Bax*.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

aha! I got a pic on there! I had to make it super tiny to get it under 9 kb, and crop the heck out of it.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

bigred said:


> I'm a 260 pound redhead, that's why I'm bigred. Used to be a 305 pound redhead,


You're down 45 lbs. Sounds like this part of Bax*'s original attempt would be fitting!

[attachment=0:veluwlgn]Slim Pack.jpg[/attachment:veluwlgn]


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

ha ha, nice.


----------

